# If you talk to a villager too much does it lower their friendship level?



## Yui Z (Nov 20, 2013)

Just curious xD


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 20, 2013)

Lower it? Personally I thought it made it higher.  The more you talk to them, the higher the level of friendship becomes? Hence why it takes longer and longer for them to need to concentrate on something, because you are more friendly and they will talk to you more before getting fed up xD I don't know though, that's only a theory


----------



## Mao (Nov 20, 2013)

Lois447 said:


> Lower it? Personally I thought it made it higher.  The more you talk to them, the higher the level of friendship becomes? Hence why it takes longer and longer for them to need to concentrate on something, because you are more friendly and they will talk to you more before getting fed up xD I don't know though, that's only a theory



I actually had the same question xD I think the OP means like too much? When they say 'I need to think about something so I can't talk right now' For example, I kept talking to Mitzi until she wouldn't talk anymore and she had like a thinking emote and looked like she was... thinking (nad descirbing, ik, ik)


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah I don't think that lowers their friendship, does it?


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not completely sure but I think it would make it higher?
When I was trying to move certain villagers out of my town I talked to Alfonso to see who was thinking about moving.
I would talk to him every other day until he started thinking and now I have the highest friendship with him.


----------



## Bon (Nov 20, 2013)

Uchi villagers are usually like "um i really need some time alone right now" so... I always thought it lowered it too o-o


----------



## Ras (Nov 20, 2013)

I've had both my uchis say under their breaths, "This guy again?" and/or "Why won't this guy leave me alone?"  Now, the one is my best bud.  She leaves singing almost every day when we talk--the last time after selling me a bogus painting.  /rageface


----------



## xrissy (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh I saw some video about this yesterday- mostly about getting your neighbors to move out lol - 

Apparently if you talk to them, it only strengthens your relationship. If you want them to move out via friendship building, it's gonna take a long time  

If you hit them and make them mad, it keeps your relationship at a standstill. Doesn't lower it but it definitely won't go higher. 

If you completely ignore them for about a week after introducing yourself to them, they'll move out on their own. NOT completely sure if they'll prompt you about it or just disappear though!


----------



## mizukitty (Nov 20, 2013)

no, i don't think talking to them and exhausting all the dialogue lowers friendship. when they ask you to leave them alone or whatever, i'm pretty sure it's just because they have nothing left to say without repeating themselves. however, i'm not sure about talking to them and selecting the second option (i.e., nevermind, it's nothing..)


----------



## woody (Nov 20, 2013)

hmm.. i'm not so convinced.

i'm guessing that it does lower the friendship level...  imagine a villager constantly pestering you non-stop, you would be annoyed too.  so i would expect no less the other way around.. it's only fair, no?  i mean, that's realistic...


----------



## Hangzhou Hunny (Nov 20, 2013)

xrissy said:


> If you completely ignore them for about a week after introducing yourself to them, they'll move out on their own. NOT completely sure if they'll prompt you about it or just disappear though!



This is not entirely true. I've ignored villagers for weeks on end, for the express purpose of making them move out, and they've stay. ed. (I'm looking at you, Diva...)


----------



## xrissy (Nov 21, 2013)

Really? I'm not really sure how it works exactly b/c I'm in the process of trying it (i hate all my villagers...) but from the video i think they'd move out quicker if you start from a clean slate, like you haven't really spoken with them other than your initial introduction. LOL I don't know. I'm so tempted to just TT a couple of days just to move them out.

Oh and another thing, I heard that not fulfilling requests by villagers will decrease the friendship level. Something to think about I guess!


----------



## Sidewalk (Nov 21, 2013)

Max ive talk to my villager is twice per day, but i talk to them everyday.

This guide say not too much within a day, they will get upset:

http://kotaku.com/tips-for-playing-animal-crossing-new-leaf-512131985


----------



## links123 (Nov 21, 2013)

I talk to my villagers twice, everyday.


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 21, 2013)

I was talking to Curlos a lot last night because I had gotten his pic and then my battery died(I was about to get my charger haha) and I hadn't saved afterwards - I figured if I got him to give me job I could get his pic again when I completed the task - but he just kept wanting to think (without giving me a task to do) even though I was swimming for 2mins and returning haha


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 21, 2013)

It raises the friendship, guys. Not lower.


----------

